# to be happy



## soupdragon78

Hi everyone.

Could anybody explain the difference between these two verbs?
 기쁘다 &  기뻐하다

I know they both mean "to be happy" but is there any difference between them, like with 	좋아하다 & 	좋다? 

Thanks in advance.

Soup


----------



## hye young

'심리형용사' - Adjectives that indicate the feelings.

나는 슬프다. I am sad.
나는 기쁘다. I am happy.

In the declarative sentences, you can only use I and WE.

나는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기쁘다. (O) I am happy for Sam's passing the exam.
너는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기쁘다. (X) You are happy ~ .
그는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기쁘다. (X) He is happy ~ .

In questions, you can use 심리형용사 with subjects YOU and YOU(plural).

나는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기뻤니? (X)
너는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기뻤니? (O)
그는 Sam의 합격이 매우 기뻤니? (X)

For make it possible to use 심리형용사 with the second and the third person in declarative sentences, you should modify the stem of the 심리형용사 like *-아/-어하다*.
And you call it 심리동사(verb that indicates the feelings, not anymore the adjective).

좋다 --> 좋아하다
싫다 --> 싫어하다
기쁘다 --> 기뻐하다

More, you can use all pronouns (persons) when you describe the feelings with 심리동사.

And here you can notice that the meanings are quite similar, only that they are 심리adjectives and 심리verbs respectively.

나는 Emily가 좋다. - 나는 Emily를 좋아한다. I like Emily.
나는 운동이 싫다. - 나는 운동을 싫어한다. I don't like to exercise.


----------



## glaspalatset

hye young said:


> 나는 Emily가 좋다. - 나는 Emily를 좋아한다. I like Emily.


 
There are subtle differences between them. (We tend to use them interchangeably though)

나는 Emily가 좋다. I am fond of Emily; I care for her. 
나는 Emily를 좋아한다. I like Emily very much. I am attracted by Emily.


----------



## glaspalatset

Regarding your question, I was reminded of these phrases, mostly heard in church settings.

기뻐하라! Rejoice!
기쁘다 구주 오셨네! Joy to the world! The Lord is come!


----------



## soupdragon78

Thank you both very much.
That's much clearer now. I'm still getting my head round the 형용사, it's confusing but I'm getting there...


----------

